# long term rental outlying towns Zalapa



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

One bed house, elect, hot water, kitchen with sink and cupboards, concrete or tile roof. Within 10-20 miles of Xalapa. Safety of course is an issue. Max 1500 pesos. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Depas en renta Xalapa - Locanto?


----------

